# Firefox & Seamonkey2 build breaks



## Beeblebrox (Mar 13, 2011)

I have 9.0 on amd64 with gcc 4.6 toolchain.
Both firefox (3.6.15) & seamonkey2 break in the middle of the build.  I have also tried to build with the debug flag set but no change.  
Build dies with last words:

```
/mozilla-config.h nsEnumeratorUtils.cpp
nsEnumeratorUtils.cpp:115:27: error: uninitialized const 'EmptyEnumeratorImpl::kInstance' [-fpermissive]
nsEnumeratorUtils.cpp:50:7: note: 'const class EmptyEnumeratorImpl' has no user-provided default constructor
gmake[4]: *** [nsEnumeratorUtils.o] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/arch/cvsup/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/xpcom/glue'
gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/arch/cvsup/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2/xpcom'
gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_xpcom] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/obj/arch/cvsup/ports/www/firefox/work/mozilla-1.9.2'
gmake[1]: *** [tier_xpcom] Error 2
```
Any Ideas? I expect not, but I thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 13, 2011)

Running -CURRENT with non-default compilers and flags is asking for trouble. If you really want to dig deep into this, the developer mailing lists are the place to discuss these issues. Be prepared to produce lots of backtraces and dumps. Also be prepared to not get any replies


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL - Closed.  Reason:  Too lazy to do all of that.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 14, 2011)

In that case: revert to the base system compilers and remove all flags, even on 9.0. Experiment serially ..


----------

